# IronMag Research Tadalafil Feedback Log



## s2h (Jul 6, 2014)

Have begun research on IronMag Research Tadalafil today...the 30mg/ml 60ml bottle is a nice look..so plenty of liquid inside..safely packaged and all secure.

Will be researching this product to assess quality towards ED and BPH..researcher has extensive use with tadalafil and will compare research with other like products used with success..to include scripted Cialis..

So far so good and within a day or two a determination of this research will be available..


----------



## s2h (Jul 6, 2014)

research began with 20mg of tadalafil as prior research was at this dose...fairly consistent liquid which required a little shake but not much..research subject reported a delightful flavor..so no Everclear experience is involved..

researcher is looking not only at blood flow abilities to the penis but steady urine flow due to tadalafil's ability to reduce BPH..,


----------



## Big Puppy (Jul 6, 2014)

Will you provide pictures of the testing procedures used in this log?


----------



## s2h (Jul 7, 2014)

Moe can provide you more entertaining evidence...my researcher is a loner in its releasing activity...he's married...


----------



## s2h (Jul 7, 2014)

day 1 research is complete...blood flow was comparable to the 2 other brands of tadalafil researched...which were both outstanding...one early thing to note and it will take a week to really get a good picture on this..but urine flow was very much like when the researcher administered Flomax for BPH..thou the other 2 tadalafil products showed solid relief from BPH the initial effects of IMR tadalafil seem to have increased flow and reduced Urethral obstruction similar to Flomax..

it's possible it could coincide with other relevant hormone levels in the researcher that lead to BPH so further research will be needed to assess IMR tadalafil's ability to combat BPH is more effective then the other 2 products...but early signs are good...


----------



## nsp (Jul 7, 2014)

Great thing about tada is you know whether or not its legit within an hour.  At least with my research.


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 7, 2014)

Following along, man!


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 7, 2014)

Me too, very good review so far.


----------



## s2h (Jul 7, 2014)

nsp said:


> Great thing about tada is you know whether or not its legit within an hour.  At least with my research.



there defiantly is no mistake is its legit or not as far as blood flow goes...it works or not..


----------



## oufinny (Jul 7, 2014)

Is it a solution or a suspension?


----------



## s2h (Jul 8, 2014)

good question oufinny...it requires a subtle shake but not much..i think this was more due to the bottle was pretty full to the top..after it settled in it appears in suspension...but the bottle is blue so its not the easiest to tell...its defiantly not sitting at the bottom..


----------



## s2h (Jul 8, 2014)

final report...its great tadalafil...plain and simple...blood flow to the researchers girth is excellent and urine is flowing like a river...this product is equivalent mg to mg to scripted Cialis...

cant really report much else other then it works perfect for what it is intended to too...


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 8, 2014)

oufinny said:


> Is it a solution or a suspension?


This is in a suspension but it takes very little effort to keep it suspended. A few quick shakes and you are ready for research. 

I have researched about 15 ml of it and its dead nuts 100% correct. VERY high end quality.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 21, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Are you ever going to ship up North?  I usually buy research cialis and would rather support you guys if I could.


Not sure IMR can swing that brother.

Sorry


----------



## SheriV (Aug 6, 2014)

so...s2h...god damn you..I feel like I've been cheated without pics


----------

